# Paph. randsii album??



## Drorchid (Sep 16, 2009)

Has there been an album form of Paph. randsii described?

Check out this ebay listing:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320424029749&fromMakeTrack=true

The picture looks like an album form.

Robert


----------



## nikv (Sep 16, 2009)

I saw that listing yesterday. I was wondering about the greenish flower in the photo. The description doesn't state that the flower in the photo is from the actual plant up for auction. So I dunno.


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 16, 2009)

that picture looks photoshoped... and reminds me of the Paph. rothschildianum album sold once ago...


----------



## nikv (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anyone know this seller, phuan45? He/she has 100% positive feedback based on 443 auctions. Not bad. It's always a good idea to be cautious when bidding on eBay. 

Does the plant look like a randsii? I don't even know what one should look like.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 16, 2009)

It's a division of a wild collected plant!!! Also, aren't these more difficult to take care of?


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 16, 2009)

looks more like a young plant to me


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm not aware of such a plant. Olaf would be the one to know......


----------



## ORG (Sep 16, 2009)

You can find more often older pictures of randsii like the shown one. But the venation is always brown.
An albino form is not known.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 16, 2009)

This seller had this same plant listed a few weeks ago...It didn't sell then and probably not now. He/she specializes in rare awarded divs for big bucks.


----------



## Scott Ware (Sep 16, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> This seller had this same plant listed a few weeks ago...It didn't sell then and probably not now. He/she specializes in rare awarded divs for big bucks.



I have purchased from this seller and gotten nice plants that were shipped quickly and packaged very carefully. 

And they actually they did sell one _Paph. randsii_ in this previous listing:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320416051341

I am pretty sure that this seller is associated with The Little Greenhouse considering so many of the listings are 'Harford' cultivars.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 16, 2009)

It doesn't look like an album to me...the dorsal stripes are too dark. It is randsii, and while it may have originated in the wild, it had to have been imported at least 20 years ago if not more, so any divisions are fully acclimated to horticultural conditions.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 16, 2009)

*The ad doesn't claim it's an albino*. The pic is just crappy. 

-Ernie


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 17, 2009)

The picture is from the AQ plus or the award photo! The plant is Noritos' and it is not album because the description say brown stripe on the dorsal sepal.

Is it OK to use AOS slides for selling? I know it is OK if the plant is yours.


Ramon


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 17, 2009)

It looks like a nice healthy plant of a relatively rare species. As others have indicated, the ad doesn't mention that it's an albino...........


----------

